# Help with voltages



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

The orange means that you have a delta high leg.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is a link that might help explain delta high leg. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_leg_delta


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

how about a meter


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> The orange means that you have a delta high leg.


 i would say that you're right but ive seen some off the wall color codes before.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> i would say that you're right but ive seen some off the wall color codes before.


 Yea now that you say that make sure to check it with a meter.


----------

